# Programmas / Software >  PCB projekteeshana

## Ficko



----------


## zxcxz

Ķå ńīāńåģ ļīķčģąž ÷ņī ņåįå ķóęķī. Ņū õī÷åųü ļšīōåńčīķąėüķī ļšīåźņčšīāąņü čėč ļšīńņī ščńīāąņü ļėąņū ķą żźšąķå ģīķčņīšą.
Äė˙ ńīńņąāėåķč˙ ļėąņ ģīęķī ļščģåķ˙ņü ļšīćšąģģū ń šó÷ķīé č ąāņī ņšąńčšīāźīé. Åńėč ļšīńņī ščńīāąņü ņī äīāīėüķī ģķīćī č ļšīńņūõ. Ķąļščģåš Layout 3.0 č āūųå. Äė˙ ļšīåźņčšīāąķč˙ PCAD 2001 č Eagle.
Īļšåäåėčńü ÷ņī ņåįå ķóęķī.

----------


## Ficko

PCB projekteeshana - bija domaats kaa detalju izvietoshana uz plates un to savienoshana. Paldies zxcxz par sniegto atbildi!
 Veelos uzzinaat vairaak par shaada veida programmaam, kaa arii interesee PCB izgatavoshana. Varbuut ir zinaami kaadi ''linki'' par shiem tematiem? Aicinu padaliities ar informaaciju, vai savu pieredzi!

----------


## BigBlackCat

Nu, acīm redzot ar PCB izgatavosanu, ta teikt mazumtirtznieciiba neviens Rigaa vairs nenodarbojas...  :: 
Ka teica viens zinosais cilveeks, tas ir pilniigi nerentabls biznes. Vairumaa taisa RRR, bet kvalitaate nav seviski laba, saliidzinot ar arzemniekiem. 
Pasam izgatavot viena slana plati - neproblema, sk. ELFA katalogu, bet divslanu plati(nerunajot par metalizaaciju), so lietu ir buutu interesanti izmeiginaat...

----------


## PIC-draugs

Dzirdeeju, ka Riigaa esot kaada jauna firma, kas taisot plates, arii vienaa eksemplaaraa. Tagad jau tai lietai jaabuut tik automatizeetai, ka pietiek aizsuutiit failu ar bildi un paareejo izdara mashiina. Vai kaads nezina?

----------


## BigBlackCat

PIC-draugs:
Kadaa??? Please tell me a phone  ::

----------


## egmonts

Iespiestas plates igatavo jebkura daudzuma vecaja Mikropribor rupnica. Tel. 9477069 (Kengarags).
Formats PCad 4.50 vai cits. Taisa vienpusejas, divpusejas, maskas, (kadreiz taisija ari kontaktu zeltisanu).

----------


## Nufis

Nu tad tā - izskatās ka vai nu neviens neko nedara šai jomā, vai visi PCADā strādā.
1) Ir tāds drausmīgi vienkāršs softiņš - atrodams http://www.pcb123.com/, freeware. Tiesa viņš gan ir paredzēts izmantošanai kopā ar kaut kādu tur viņu servisu, kas tās plates kā reizi arī gatavas taisa, bet tas nav obligāti.
Pēc maniem uzskatiem, tas softs kā reizi ir paredzēts mazsēriju ražošanai (1-50, var arī vairāk), jo ir pietiekami vienkāršs, bet ir gan auto-treisošana, gan maskas, u.t.t. Bet kā ar to izejas formātu ir, nezinu - esmu tikai drukājis uz papīra no viņa...
2) Ir tepat Rīgā kaut kāda rūpnica nesen atvērta kas plates taisa, sākot jau ar vienu exemplāru, turklāt var viņiem arī pasūtīt lai samontē (pie tam jebkurā variantā gan SMB, gan TH, gan jaukti). Kontakti šeit (izgriezums no e-mail):
_Tresdiena, 6.novembris
Riga tiek atklata Latvijaa lielaakaa elektronikas PCB montazas rupnica, investejot vairak neka 380000 USD.
Virsmas montaza, jauktaa un izvadu montaza no 1 eksemplara.
Papildus informacija pa tel. 9519649 (Dmitrijs) vai http://www.sinteze.lv/._

Ar cieņu Dzintars

P.S. Ja neredziet latviesju burtus automaatiski - paarsleedziet uz Encoding->Baltic(Windows) ar roku...

----------


## PIC-draugs

Vai kāds REĀLI ir to izmēģinājis? Vai ir rezultāti? Esmu tālu no Rīgas un pa tukšo braukt un meklēt negribas...

----------


## sharps

ir jai arii ORCAD 9.2. uztaisi sheemu ar detalju biblioteekaam, tad izmatojot korpusu biblioteeku var veidot plati ar celinjiem un detaljaam. viss savaa starpaa saistiits.

----------


## biene

Ģū ļšīåźņčšóåģ PCB ļėąņū, tel: 7265259. 
Čēćīņąāėčāąåņ PCB ļėąņū ā źīėč÷åńņāå īņ 1 ųņóźč - 
SIA Almiko.

----------


## haime

Varu ieteikt apskatiities krievu lapu http://pcb.by.ru/ kur diezgan labi aprakstiiti PCB izgatavossanas tehnologgijas.

----------


## PCB

Еще в Риге проектирует и изготавливает платы SIA "Elektronisko Sistemu Rupnica". Телефон: 7418230, mailto:esr@latnet.lv. Качество - очень даже неплохое.
Главное они вроде бы единственные в Латвии делают золочение.

----------


## kriks

Ar spiesto plašu izgatavošanu nodarbojas arī firma "Takora" Matīsa ielā 76. Tel. 7278733.

----------


## kriks

Spiesto plashu izgatavoshanas sakaraa man radusies shaada ideja. Ir zinaams, ka plates izgatavoshana vienaa eksemplaaraa buutiski sadaardzina visas iekaartas izmaksas. Pat tik daudz, ka daudzi amatieri dod priekshroku alternatiivaam izgatavoshanas metodeem maajas apstaaklos. 
Tomeer, plates izmaksas vareetu samazinaat, ja viena un taa pati plate buutu vajadziiga vairaakiem cilveekiem. Shajaa gadiijumaa fotoshablona  izmaksas iipatsvars uz plati sadalaas proporcionaali plashu skaitam. Taatad, ja patreiz Jums viena 1dm2 plate izmaksaa vismaz Ls 10, tad, atrodot citus ieintereseetus cilveekus, izmaksas nokristos līdz Ls 2-3. 
Rakstiet savas atsauksmes un idejas!

----------


## ionblast

Sveiki!Nu es jau vel projam visas plates lielako ties ar rokam zimeju uz kompa jau ari bet tik un ta uz pashas plates visu parnesu ar koppapiru un pectam "aireju" ar markeri!ja kadu plat vajag ar labu ekranizaciju izmatoju veco labo nitreni un skrapi!paris gados esmu jau iepraktizejies ta taisit!bet ta lenam saku jau shtukot par to metodi ar lazerprinteri un glancetu papiru jo esmu ievertejis rezultatus un tie paties ir lieliski!

----------


## Janisj

Es taisu PCB pats. 

1. Eagle uztaisu PCB izskatu
2. Izdrukāju uz speciāla papīra (tauta saka ka var arī uz parasta glancēta) 
http://www.pulsar.gs
3. Ielieku laminātorā
4. Pārklāju ar zaļo plēvi
5. Kodinu ar FeCl3 (firma ENOLA)
6. Urbju caurumus
7. Uzlieku SikScreen ar balto plēvi un laminātoru

Pāris stundas paiet, bet efekts !!!!!

----------


## Vinchi

Kā taisa pcb plates ar Positiv 20?

----------


## egilssk

Kur Rīgā varētu pasūtīt salodēt  plates ar ar SMD montāžu (LQFP korpusi)  mazā skaitā (1-3 paraugus).

----------


## Vinchi

Ja nekļūdos tad ALFA jeb Almiko. Vari piezvanīt uz Almiko viņi taisa plates bet droši vien zinās arī kur montē. Tel.:7253036 Ir vēl http://www.smd.lv

----------


## CAHbTEXHuK

Проэктирую платы в програмке Sprint Layout. Очень простая и удобная вещь.
*ionblast*, можно и на простой бумаге печатать, результат такой же. Ну или почти такой же. А вобще, можно сьездить в Copy Pro и сделать там копию, там есть офигительная бумага.
ОФФТОП: а где у нас можно FeCl3 достать????

----------


## Hologram

•        Steidzama iespiedplasu izgatavosana ar frēzēšanas metodi (40 min. – 1 darba diena)
•        Veicam arī sarežģītu kontūru un iekšējo frēzēšanu
•        Maksimālais plates lielums 325/270 mm
•        Minimālā atstarpe  starp  strāvu vadošajām daļām (celiņiem) 0.25 mm
•        Minimālais vadošo daļu (celiņu) biezums 0.25 mm
•        Urbuma diametrs 0.9 mm, 1.0 mm, 1.2 mm

Kontakti: 
E-mail: mailto :: cb@delfi.lv
Talr: 8862192

----------


## Max

čau visiem, es ar elektroniku nodarbojos katrus 3 gadus, un labas iespiedplates par
 smd proktešanas mājās apstakļos ustaisīt nereali, rīga ir viena firma, kura paliga mani, tie džeki taisa labas kvalitātes iespiedplašus māzā apjoma, un par loti īsu laiku, tas firmas e-mail mailto :: cb@inbox.lv  ::

----------


## ritvarsrizikovs

Lietoju PCA2004 jau 4 gadu un pagaidaam probleemu veel nav bijis!

Pat jaunais Altium Designer 6 npeej visu to ko peej PCAD2004

Varu paliidzeet ar PCADu ja kaadam ir kaadi jautaaumi!

pie tam nieka 90Mb var novilkt no inteneta un tev ir profesionaals verkjis.

Plates tasu pie Almiko - 4 precizitaates klasei domaaju vinji atbilst

Reizeem ir par paaris mil nobiidiiti cauruminji, bet tas nav kritiski.

taisa arii paaris platiiites taa kaa uz prieshu!


http://engineer.kicks-ass.org/ritvars

----------


## Speccy

> Es taisu PCB pats. 
> 
> 1. Eagle uztaisu PCB izskatu
> 2. Izdrukāju uz speciāla papīra (tauta saka ka var arī uz parasta glancēta) 
> http://www.pulsar.gs
> 3. Ielieku laminātorā
> 4. Pārklāju ar zaļo plēvi
> 5. Kodinu ar FeCl3 (firma ENOLA)
> 6. Urbju caurumus
> ...


 Eaglam tikai autorooters nav tas labākais, es lietoju Electra, var importēt/exportēt uz Eaglu. Pārējo es gandrīz tāpat, tikai laminatora vietā lietoju gludekli, un urbju caurumus tad kad izkodinu vienu puse , un pēc tam uzgludinu un kodinu otru pusi.
Kas tas par silkscreen ? tipa maska ? un caurumus kā dabuj maskā ? Nolakot esi mēģinājis ?

----------


## marizo

pirms pāris dienām pamēģināju PCB pārzīmēr ar SprintLayout4. Uz režģa (2.54, 1.27 utt mm) nozīmēt no attēla vai originālas plates nav īpaši sarežģīti. Izprintēju ar parastu lāzerprinteri uz visparastākā papīra, ar gludekli piegludināju pie vara, samitrināju papīru un papīrs nonāca nost, mazliet ar pirkstu pabraukājot. Kodināju dzelzs hlorīdā. Taisīju priekš TDA7294, bet neizdevās pārāk labi- celiņiem bija vietām varš nokodinājies, tādi plankumiņi. Gribētu pamēģināt ar kaut kādu speciālu papīru vai vismaz kādu glancētu papīru, tad visam vajadzētu būt OK.

----------


## marizo

P-CAD 2004 apgūšanas nolūkos mēģinu uzzīmēt virsmas montāžas platīti.
Bet ir viena lieta - GND lauks nesavienojas ar mikroshēmu izvadiem, bet ar citu detaļu izvadiem uzvedas apmierinoši,  kaut gan tie visi ir elektriski savienoti. Varbūt kāds mācēs pateikt, kur kas jāieklikšķina, lai izdotos?

----------


## Vikings

Options -> Design Rules -> Layer -> samazini pad to line un line to line parametrus. Neaizmirsti nospiest update lai tie izmainītos arī tabuliņā. Un tad atver uzzīmētā CopperPour parametrus, ieķeksē repour un nospiet OK. Vajadzētu palikt labāk. Uz sitienu man liekas tā ir vienīgā lieta, kas varētu traucēt.

----------


## marizo

Ir, ir savādāk - DAĻU savienoja, bet baigi bīstami tuvu pietuvojās zemes lauks visiem kontaktlaukumiem. (uzliku 0,1!!! mm)

----------


## Vikings

Neliec mazāk kā 0,2. Ne mājās uztaisīsi ne Almiko ņemsies taisīt.
Bet tad dari vienkārši - paņem un tos celiņus līdz CopperPour aizvelc ar roku. Un viss notiek.

----------


## Vikings

Ā pag ir vēl viens variants. Skatos, Tev no CopperPour savienojumi ar izvadiem iet 45 grādos. Paņem CopperPour parametrus Connectivity sadaļā pamaini PadThermals uz 90, ieķeksē repour un OK. Arī vajadzētu palīdzēt.

----------


## marizo

Paldies, rezultāts ar pad thermals iznāca apmēram tā, kā gribējās, arī ar tiem attālumiem 0,3 mm!

----------


## marizo

Atkal jaunas problēmas. Varbūt kāds, kas te ar P-CAD ilgāk zīmējis.. *Ir kādi varianti, kā atvērt P-CAD 4.5 versijas failu iekš P-CAD 2000.. P-CAD 2006?* Vajag ne tikai atvērt, bet arī pārveidot.
Varbūt jāmēģina kaut kur novilkt to 4.5 un pamocīties tajā?

----------


## M_J

Ir nācies šo procedūru veikt. Tiešā veidā vecos failus uz jaunā PCAD, protams, neatvērsi. Jātransformē no vecā PCAD 4.5 formāta uz 2000.... To dara sekojoši: atver failu ar PCAD 4.5 un tad ar "PDIF out" eksportē failu PDF formātā (kas gan nav mums pierastais pdf formāts, kurā ir visi datasheeti, bet gan īpašs PCAD pdf formāts). Pēc tam ar "PDIF in" to ielasa 2000... PCADā. Protams, pēc tā ir lērums lietu, ko savest kārtībā, gan ar šriftiem gan "CopperPour" un tādā garā, bet praktiski plati var pārnest 1:1. Iznāk ka vecais PCAD 4.5 tomēr būs vajadzīgs. It kā esot kādas programmas, kas to ļaujot izdarīt bez PCAD 4.5, savulaik meklēju, it kā kaut ko atradu, bet man nekas nesanāca. Tiesa, pārāk uz to neiespringu, jo bija vecais PCAD, ar kuru mācēju rīkoties, un aprakstītais variants strādāja.

----------


## marizo

Izlasīju daudz visādu drazu, novilku kaudzi ar programmām un beigu beigās atradās viena - P-CAD 4.5 iekš http://energosoft.info/soft_sxem_31_40.html.
Skrienam visi kačāt (tie, kam kādreiz var nākties vērt vaļā senus failus).
Pagaidām īsti neizdevās plati 100% korekti pārkonvertēt - kaut kur pazuda daži savienojumi, SMD korpusi pārvērtās par DIP, bet jācīnās un gan jau izdosies.

----------


## perchs

Vai varbut kadam kompi ir saglabajusies kada shema kas ir zimeta uz Pcad,ar kadiem 20 elementiem! 
Vajag pati shepa kas uz vinja ir zimeta un PCB plate! attiecigajos formatos .sch un .pcb viena shema uz shiem abiem!  :: )
Ja ir iespejams atsutiet uz epastu "perchs@e-apollo.lv"
Jau ieprieksh paldies!  ::

----------


## Vikings

SPAM ON
20 elementiem?  Gh gh gh, tas taču atgādina RTK kursadarbu! Uzminēju? 
SPAM OFF

----------


## perchs

ir,ir tieshi tas!  :: 
Pie veides prakse tagad!  ::

----------


## Vikings

SPAM ON
Pasveicini Veides onkuli no manis, viņš ir riktīgi normāls džeks. Prieks, ka RTK strādājot vēl kedu nav nolicis.
SPAM OFF
Bet ja nopietni tad paņem aizej uz bibliotēku, nokopē kādu vienkāršu shēmu un uzzīmē pats. Lai gan Veida PCADu māca diezgan šķībi (drīzāk jau nepilnīgi, vismaz nu manā laikā) tomēr vismaz tas var noderēt.

----------


## perchs

nava laika mashinu tuning notiek!  :: 
Zimet jau maku  ::  Nava laika vnk!  ::  Pie onkuli jabrauc...gan jau tam kaut kas ir  ::

----------


## Vikings

Da labi, tāda shēma ir 10min darbs, plate uz fikso sanāktu kādās minūtēs 15 - 20. Nu labi, iesācējam var būt stunda vai biš vairāk. Kapļus tā pat atķūnētsies. Bet nu pašam Tev izlemt - savā laikā arī domājām, ka tie skolotāji taču ir lohi, bet īsti tā tomēr nav...

----------


## perchs

nu labi klausishu tevi!  ::

----------


## marizo

Jā, Veide ir viens no sakarīgākajiem čaļiem, kas RTK pasniedz!  ::  Bet attiecībā uz P-CAD, piekrītu, ka nedaudz nepilnīgi. Manuprāt, viena no galvenajām lietām, ko P-CAD vajag mācēt ir izveidot bibliotēkas elementus (apzīmējumu shēmā savienot ar kontaktlaukumiem uz plates), lai varētu izmantot _netlist_. Bet Veide šīs divas lietas māca atsevišķi.

----------


## Vikings

Jap tieši tā - tā man liekas ir svarīgākā lieta, kas pietrūkst RTK PCADa programmā. Vēl vajadzētu DRC pārbaudi iemācīt uzstādīt un plati izveidot bez DRC kļūdām.

----------


## perchs

Jus Runajiet Latviskak, jaa Veide tas lietas nemaca... janjem gramatu vel rokas...to es ar gribu macet!  ::

----------


## Vikings

Latviski - galvenais ko Veide nemāca ir taisīt kopā saistītu shēmu un plati. Tā ju ir tā labā fīča, ka vari uzzīmēt plati, izveidot "netlistu", atvert to jau uz plates projektēšanas programmas un tur jau ir savienoti elementi, atliek tos optimāli izvietot un savilkt celiņus.
DRC ir kļūdu pārbaude. Ir tā, ka var noteikt noteikumus kuriem jāatbilst platei - piem, celiņu minimālais resnums, attālums starp urbumiem utt un palaist pārbaudi kura pasaka vai plate atbilst noteikumiem un ja ir kādas kļūdas tad parāda kurās vietās.

----------


## marizo

Aiz neko darīt..
Lai piešautu roku P-CADā un iedvesmotu cilvēkus darīt un radīt..   :: 

P.S. Gan jau kāds cits to uzrakstītu labāk.  ::

----------

